# The People group concept in missions strategy



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it real?

Should we strategize our evangelism based upon targetting and reaching specific people groups? 

Or has this made many missionaries forget some large multi-cultural cities?

If the people group concept is real and 1 "people" is targetted, how does the homogenous unit principle then relate to the reaching of this particular ethnic unit? This principle says that people usually do not want to cross socio, linguisticor ethnic boundaries to come to Christ. Targetting one people group has some relation to this homogenous principle concept.


Wha'd'ya'll think?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 7, 2007)

It just reminds me so much of the 'felt-needs' strategy of preaching and thus, in a way, denies the power of the Holy Spirit. A truly regenerate man with a Bible in hand anywhere on the globe will either get a beat down/rejected or see men come to know the Lord in a very real way, ethnic targeting or no.

I may be way off base here, it just doesn't seem like a biblically-based strategy.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 7, 2007)

That being said, I think people ARE called to a particular mission field/geographical location. It's the strategizing bit that gets to me. The Gospel will do its work without the strategic plan.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, people do seem called to A PEOPLE. 

If they take extra pains to target that people, then in essence they are applying the homogenous unit principle to some degree as they learn ONE language, translate ONE language and try to build a church that fits that ONE tribe, etc. 

This does not mean that they do not want others saved, but their particular burden is for that one people.


----------

